
Verizon throttling could trigger FTC investigation of deceptive practices - el_duderino
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/08/verizon-throttling-could-trigger-ftc-investigation-of-deceptive-practices/
======
kevin_b_er
You'll note they wrote the FTC, not the FCC, because they know the point of
view of majority of FCC board.

~~~
ct0
Good catch. Also the FCC is a joke now.

